# When buying used plow truck-what to look for??



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

So I am always looking at trucks and normally I have always heard and felt not to buy a truck already equipped with a plow/salter. But sometimes there might be a good deal on a plow truck with what I want out there. My question is what are some things to look for on the truck to tell if its been taken care of or beaten. Obviously rust but what else could I specifically look for?


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Look for trucks without plows/salters. Buy a southern truck.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I usually look for truck not equiped with plows, and put on what I want. There just seems to be huge difference between how I treat a truck, and how someone else treats a truck they are getting rid of.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

yep. buy one with out any aftermarket stuff on it. like plows/salters/other stuff. 

then add the stuff you want. 

also find a nice clean sothern truck.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Look for rusted brake and fuels lines, Front wheel bearings, rusted out emergency brake cables, high output alternator, new battery or plan to replace all of these on any non-southern truck. Bent or cracked frame, Check any truck over good, get your cost to repair compare it against your ability to get a better truck with less repairs.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

floor pans, inside of the bumper, curb gaurds on the plow( if they have them it was prolly used commercially) what the inside of the truck looks like. ask a bunch of questions, dont hold back make it seem like you dont really want it now because its the end of the season they might work a little better price!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I second on the brake lines, fuel lines, frame, ball joints, fuel tank, etc. get under the truck and look for rust under the truck. Once the truck rust the underside it is done.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Make sure to check fluids, oil, trans, brake, power steering and anti freeze. Look at there condition and/or level on the dip stick and sometimes that can tell you enough about the truck.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

take the fron tires off and make sure that the brake calipers are attached. check the steering rod system


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok guys thanks, Like I said I really dont want to buy a truck with a plow on but if it comes down to in I might. Also for checking things like ball joints there is really no way by just looking is there? Would I have to jack it up and wiggle the tire?


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

bring it to a garage you trusted for a full inspection with the seller it help negociate and you wil see a lot better with the truck on a lift


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

#1 is to never buy a used plow truck to make any kind of money with.The last person is getting rid of it for a reason.I bought my latest truck,an 02 F250 with plow from the local town.It was the highway superintendents truck.He hardly plowed with it,mostly cleaning up intersections.The truck seemed in good shape and only had 30k on it.The money I saved on it has already been put back into it.Best advice is to take a short vacation and buy a good used truck in a non snow/salt state and be alot further ahead.The depreaction is gone and the truck is still really clean.Thats what i will be doing this summer.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

milkie62;1257473 said:


> #1 is to never buy a used plow truck to make any kind of money with.The last person is getting rid of it for a reason.I bought my latest truck,an 02 F250 with plow from the local town.It was the highway superintendents truck.He hardly plowed with it,mostly cleaning up intersections.The truck seemed in good shape and only had 30k on it.The money I saved on it has already been put back into it.Best advice is to take a short vacation and buy a good used truck in a non snow/salt state and be alot further ahead.The depreaction is gone and the truck is still really clean.Thats what i will be doing this summer.


I've taken vacations to Tennessee and Oklahoma. Its amazing what salt does to steel. I'm done buying new and done buying rust.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I have gone as little as 9 hrs south to Virginia and 10 yr old trucks are like new down there compared to here.Same thing I told my wife,no more New York trucks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys ya I just worry alot that I might not like it when I drive that far. Also say I wanted to get a loan but not through my bank, can I do that out of state?


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

there are companies like Carchex who will send out someone to look at the truck for you prior to purchase anywhere in the country. It usually costs like 125$ and you get a full report and pictures of the truck so you don't have to drive 10 hours to be let down and waste time. That is what I do for a living. What make and model truck are you looking for? I can tell you what goes wrong and what to look for on about any truck or car.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Plow Nuts;1258171 said:


> there are companies like Carchex who will send out someone to look at the truck for you prior to purchase anywhere in the country. It usually costs like 125$ and you get a full report and pictures of the truck so you don't have to drive 10 hours to be let down and waste time. That is what I do for a living. What make and model truck are you looking for? I can tell you what goes wrong and what to look for on about any truck or car.


What do they look for on the 88-98 chevy trucks?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

If you're looking for a truck and plow combo im selling my plow after the season officially ends.... (no problems) 2009 plow truck with a Boss plow 25k miles for prob like 25-26K PM for more info

Its actually hard to sell because everyone thinks im doing some shoddy work! But older plow trucks are the worst to buy just because of all the front end damage they could/have. Also workers Beat the hell out of them if left unsupervised! 

I say Before you buy:
-Take a ride in the Truck
-Spend $30 bucks and have a dealer check it out (If you are REALLY considering the truck)
-Run the VIN And see what has been done to it. 

If all clean Get it!

I say if you find a good deal (looks good, no problems, Know where its coming from...) on one with a plow (like mine) You're lucky!

What i do after i buy ANY USED truck is take it to my dealer where i buy/bought all of my NEW trucks and drop it off for a Full inspection.. They check Everything! 
Then give you a list of what is wrong with it. Which is nice to know before something happens.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't. You never know how the previous owner plowed, and with plowing as rough as it is on a truck, you could inherit a money pit fast.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I am very easy when I plow.During the summer as I came into my driveway,I started to smell burning.Opened the door and smoke was coming from the transmission.It cooked for no reason.No dealer could tell if the transmission is bad on a plow truck without taking it apart.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Plow man Foster;1258244 said:


> If you're looking for a truck and plow combo im selling my plow after the season officially ends.... (no problems) 2009 plow truck with a Boss plow 25k miles for prob like 25-26K PM for more info
> 
> Its actually hard to sell because everyone thinks im doing some shoddy work! But older plow trucks are the worst to buy just because of all the front end damage they could/have. Also workers Beat the hell out of them if left unsupervised!
> 
> ...


Thanks but I am not looking for a half ton.


Plow Nuts;1258171 said:


> there are companies like Carchex who will send out someone to look at the truck for you prior to purchase anywhere in the country. It usually costs like 125$ and you get a full report and pictures of the truck so you don't have to drive 10 hours to be let down and waste time. That is what I do for a living. What make and model truck are you looking for? I can tell you what goes wrong and what to look for on about any truck or car.


Probably a good idea for a company but I dont even trust friends to go look at a truck for me, maybe a good friend that owns the same type of trucks and knows what to look for but I like looking and inspecting for myself


Pinky Demon;1258322 said:


> Don't. You never know how the previous owner plowed, and with plowing as rough as it is on a truck, you could inherit a money pit fast.


yep thats what worries me


milkie62;1258422 said:


> I am very easy when I plow.During the summer as I came into my driveway,I started to smell burning.Opened the door and smoke was coming from the transmission.It cooked for no reason.No dealer could tell if the transmission is bad on a plow truck without taking it apart.


Ya I worry about trannies also, plowing and towing is not easy on them


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

88-98 chevy trucks---3/4 ton really don't have any chronic trans issues--they either had a turbo 400 trans or 4l80e on the newer models. Rust is a big issue on the 88-93 trucks. Check the frame around the steering box as they are prone to cracking/bending/breaking at that spot. The 92-95 have heater control head issues. The 95-98 vortec motors have serious problem with intake manifold gaskets leaking coolant into the engine oil destroying the engine. They also have head gasket deterioration issues on the older engines with higher mileage. The hubs are also a high failure item. If you are picking up a solid axle 4x4 the front axle seals and steering linkages are common to fail. Other than that there are not too many issues. As with any truck check the brake and fuel lines for rust, the trans for leaks and fluid condition and if it has a non factory external cooler ( which is usually a sign the trans have been rebuilt at some point). If you are thinking 1/2 ton 88-98 forget it--lot more issues and not good for plowing--the trans and rear are the serious weak points.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

deere615;1258933 said:


> Thanks but I am not looking for a half ton.
> 
> Probably a good idea for a company but I dont even trust friends to go look at a truck for me, maybe a good friend that owns the same type of trucks and knows what to look for but I like looking and inspecting for myself
> 
> ...


Check the carchex website--they garantee the inspection so if something is missed---they foot the bill :salute:


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Search craigslist in a state that you know has no salt. Find a truck you want and be completely honest with the seller. Ask him every possible question and have him send pictures of every angle of the truck. Explain to him you'll be traveling a long way and you need him to be absolutely honest with you - no surprises. Pay him what he wants and he'll feel obliged to tell you the truth. 

If you're any judge of human nature, you should be able to determine if the seller is a straight shooter.


----------

